# canary males fighting



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me if there is any truth in something that I read recently that two male canaries together wil fight but if there are three males they won't fight.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

It's not a cast iron fact,but it can work.If I put pairs of finches in a flight to breed I will put three pairs in.They are usually too busy watching their nests to bully each other.Two pairs are more likely to fall out.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have an aviary with 40 canaries most get along fine even in the breeding season but I have got a couple of males that would fight to the death and in the breeding season they are very aggressive,so don't know there is really a cast iron answer


----------



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, I guess it's just trial and error.


----------

